# perdido pass info



## bumfisherman (Nov 23, 2007)

I just received an early Christmas gift from the inlaws. A week at a resort at Perdido Pass. I am planning to trailer the offshore boat and have a few questions about the area. 

How far out in June should I have to go to find good water and plenty of rigs to fish?

Where can I order an offshore map online?

Is this a good area in gereral? I have a 25 footer with twin 150's and we live and fish on the Texas coast. It will be an 8 hour haul to trailer the boat. Are the waters usually favorable in June offshore?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

June is an excellent month to fish offshore. Most of the rigs are southwest of perdido pass from the mouth of mobile bay on out as far as you can go. The best rigs for blue water species are usually a 65 mile run that time of year but we catch plenty of bottom fish, kings and wahoo around the closer rigs. You can also head southeast towards the nipple for some great action from wahoo, dolphin, and billfish and on a good day you can be there in less than an hour from perdido pass. I work at Top Gun Tackle in orange beach right on the beach road. If you have any questions or even want someone to go with ya give me a call or stop by when you are in town.

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle--(251) 981-3811


----------

